# Inside Waist band holster for a Sigma 40



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

What are you guys using I am getting my CCL this month and I wanted to know your OP's on the best IWB Holster for under $75.:smt1099


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Here is my Baby :smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't know the price but Galco has them. Go to the top of the page and click on the banner.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I've found it a bit bulky to carry IWB. I carry mine in a Fobus paddle holster and it conceals pretty well when carried at 4 O'Clock. It is nice and light to tote around all day. 

If I'm carrying IWB, I carry my Kimber CDP II due to it's light weight and thin profile. 

For the Sigma, just go up a size in shirts and wear them untucked with the paddle holster. I recommend against the nylon/flimsy leather-like IWB's you will come across with the metal band/belt clip. If you're set on IWB, there are some on all leather ones on Ebay from "The Gun Store".


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I use a Galco Summer Comfort for my GP100 revolver and plan to get one for my M&P40 as soon as they start producing them in black. It is so comfortable I forget the GP100 is strapped on.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Galco actually doesn't list any IWB holster as an "official" specific fit for the Sigma. However, I just pulled a Sigma pistol and a Summer Comfort for the M&P, and the Sigma is a _great_ fit in the M&P holster!


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks to you all for the help! :smt1099


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I have a crossbreed supertuck, right at your budget, depending on clip styles. I use it for a XDsc9, but very comfy.

http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/index.html


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

:smt033


Mike Barham said:


> Galco actually doesn't list any IWB holster as an "official" specific fit for the Sigma. However, I just pulled a Sigma pistol and a Summer Comfort for the M&P, and the Sigma is a _great_ fit in the M&P holster!


I looked at a Right hand model in SC for the M&P and I am going to order a LH model SC come payday! That is one great feeling IWB holster! :smt033:smt1099


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

Got a Fobus Belt on Sale and I am still waiting to order the Galco I am putting braces on my daughter and it has pinched my cash flow temporally


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I obtained a natural color Summer Comfort for my M&P shortly after your opening post. I have been carrying it every since and couldent be happier. I obtained a second one in black and my buddy decided to slide his 9MM Glock into my natural color spare one day. It fit and he likes it so well I haven't been able to get it back.

I forgot I have had the M&P on for the past 9 hours untill opening this thread.

I don't know how to reccomend it any stronger.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

TOF said:


> I obtained a natural color Summer Comfort for my M&P shortly after your opening post. I have been carrying it every since and couldent be happier. I obtained a second one in black and my buddy decided to slide his 9MM Glock into my natural color spare one day. It fit and he likes it so well I haven't been able to get it back.
> 
> I forgot I have had the M&P on for the past 9 hours untill opening this thread.
> 
> I don't know how to reccomend it any stronger.


Thanks as soon as the cash flow eases up I ordering one direct :smt1099


----------



## davisg (Sep 24, 2008)

Does your gun fit well enough in the Summer Comfort that it will not fall out? Is there any level of retention? I want to get one for my MP 40 but may steer towards a IWB blackhawk i seen with a strap that comes over the top, if the SC does not hold the weapon well enough.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

davisg said:


> Does your gun fit well enough in the Summer Comfort that it will not fall out? Is there any level of retention? I want to get one for my MP 40 but may steer towards a IWB blackhawk i seen with a strap that comes over the top, if the SC does not hold the weapon well enough.


I'm sure it's plenty tight of a fit and the gun will not fall out, especially when on your hip. The retention strap is not necessary, but if you would feel more comfortable with it, then by all means go for it.

-Jeff-


----------



## davisg (Sep 24, 2008)

Any more comparisons on the SC Galco and the crossbreed supertuck. Both about the same price, big difference is the supertuck has a piece of hide that goes against your body, and of course the clips and snaps are different. Has anyone ever compared both of them or have both of them.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

davisg said:


> Does your gun fit well enough in the Summer Comfort that it will not fall out? Is there any level of retention? I want to get one for my MP 40 but may steer towards a IWB blackhawk i seen with a strap that comes over the top, if the SC does not hold the weapon well enough.


My M&P40 fits both Summer Comfort holsters I have very good. It will not fall out without definite help.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

You guys that carry IWB....How is it to have the gun in place and sit..like in driving a car? It seems like it would be very uncomfy...I would be looking at carrying my XD9 service..

Also if you carry OWB at 4 o'clock...how is that if you sit as in driving?

Willy


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Willy D said:


> You guys that carry IWB....How is it to have the gun in place and sit..like in driving a car? It seems like it would be very uncomfy...I would be looking at carrying my XD9 service..
> 
> Also if you carry OWB at 4 o'clock...how is that if you sit as in driving?
> 
> Willy


I carry an XD 45c in a crossbreed supertuck. I have no problems with sitting or driving. The supertuck has small adjustments for both depth inside waistband and cant of handgun.:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Gould and Bianchi make an IWB for about anything. I've got them in all kinds of shapes and sizes. I have got a few IWBs at places like http://www.copquest.com/ and http://www.copsplus.com/ 
I've found when I had a Sigma that I could look for holsters in comparable Glock sizes and they work just fine.:smt023


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks....The supertuck is a holster I was looking closely at...

I have a blackhawk serpa and it works ok for OWB, but when I try to put it inside it feels like a pointy brick in there...

Supertucks are supposed to be very comfy...

Willy


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Willy D said:


> You guys that carry IWB....How is it to have the gun in place and sit..like in driving a car? It seems like it would be very uncomfy...I would be looking at carrying my XD9 service..
> 
> Also if you carry OWB at 4 o'clock...how is that if you sit as in driving?
> 
> Willy


Willy, I wear my Summer Comfort with a M&P40 12 or more hours a day sitting, driving, walking, carrying groceries for the wife and anything else I do. About 5 minutes after I put it on I forget it is there and am only reminded if I see a coyote, Javelina or bear run through the yard. It has never been a discomfort to me. I drove to Phoenix last week (2 1/2 hrs. each way) and didn't give it a second thought except to know as I entererd the big city that any carjackers would be in trouble if they knocked on my door.

I do always have a T shirt on between the gun/holster and skin.

I was hesitant to go IWB for the same concerns but expect you will find it to be an excellent carry method if you once try it. If you do, go leather, plastic is uncomfortable.

Good luck and stay safe. :smt1099


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I hear a lot of good things about the summer comfort but they don't make it for the XDSC. :smt022



TOF said:


> I do always have a T shirt on between the gun/holster and skin.


Do you think the leather backing on some of these holsters makes the shirt unnecessary? I wonder, although I still don't think the leather would feel that great up against the skin (read: chafing)...Either way it would be more comfortable than plastic I would think....

-Jeff-


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I hear a lot of good things about the summer comfort but they don't make it for the XDSC. :smt022
> 
> Do you think the leather backing on some of these holsters makes the shirt unnecessary? I wonder, although I still don't think the leather would feel that great up against the skin (read: chafing)...Either way it would be more comfortable than plastic I would think....
> 
> -Jeff-


Jeff, I have never tried any holsters against the bare skin because I didn't think I would like it and the leather would be exposed to more perspiration. The Summer Comfort should be as smooth against the skin as any but the pistol will be in direct skin contact also. Perhaps someone else can fill us in regarding bare skin contact.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Do you think the leather backing on some of these holsters makes the shirt unnecessary? I wonder, although I still don't think the leather would feel that great up against the skin (read: chafing)...Either way it would be more comfortable than plastic I would think....
> 
> -Jeff-


Jeff, for what it's worth, the reason I like the crossbreed so well is that there is a piece of leather between the gun and your skin eliminating the need for a shirt to go under it (unless your allergic to leather). I too was concerned about the feel and just like the summer comfort, I forget I have it in about 5 minutes. I've had no chafing with it in direct contact of my skin. I live in the Houston area so the heat combined with the humidity creates a lot of perspiration, but no problems so far. It did take about a week of some discomfort getting the thing broke in, but after that no problems. Just my .02.


----------



## grizzly6626 (Oct 25, 2008)

You can find just about any holster for any gun, in any carry style at Desantis holsters, I bought an IWB with spare clip pouch for my sigma for 35 bucks, shipping and all.


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

*holster*

Try gunnersalley.com


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

I am looking at a nicer cc holster at El Passo Saddle


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 1, 2008)

It is tough being poor. :smt1099


----------

